# Mc louis glen 690



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,
I am looking to buy a fiat ducato 2.8jtd (base) mc louis glen 04 plate,
I'm just wondering if anybody has any views or past experience of
this particular set up.
Or a benimar 600st :?: 


Looking forward to any replies.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Nobody have any experience of these :?:


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

We used to have a McLouis Glen on a 54 plate. Ours had the U shape lounge at the rear with seating and belts for 4 passengers at the dinette at the front. We found it to be comfortable and it worked well for us. (2 adults, 1 child and a very large dog). The fiat 2.8JTD engine was very reliable and easy to drive. 
We only changed because we fancied a fixed bed Euramobil.
If you have any specific questions, please let me know.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for that Blister it sounds a good reliable unit.

We prefer the u-shaped lounge to the fixed bed system,but that's
just us, everyones different.  

Thanks


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello. 
We went to lookover a 04 plate mc louis glen today,salesman busy
so we tried to make the beds up ourselves,but we couldn't work
out what to use as the base do you use the tables :?: 

In our kontiki we use hidden slats that are joined together.


----------



## 108054 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Mclouis Glen*

A few months ago I bought a second hand 2005 Mclouis Glen 440 (twin rear transverse bunks) it is my very first MH experience.

Good features include: reasonably priced, short - just 5.99m long for a unit that can sleep 6, or 4 comfortably.

I especially like the swivel chairs, huge garage, heiki roof light.

Don't like the noisy cab - but I am trying out some noise proofing this weekend. Good thermal cab blinds are essential for winter use.

I have had no mechanical problems so far, but still low mileage.

Ask me any more questions if you wish.


----------



## stevewe (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Colin,
Not sure if you're still on the forum, but I'm thinking of buying a second-hand Mclouis Glen 440, and my research threww up your post.
Did you keep your 440 for long? Good/bad points? Anything I need to look out for when I'm inspecting it?
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Mollie27 (Mar 4, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how the boiler works. Do you need lighting switch and water pump turned on as well as Gas??


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mollie

it may be better if you started a new thread to ask this question,


----------



## Iantowen (Feb 11, 2016)

Mollie27 said:


> Can anyone tell me how the boiler works. Do you need lighting switch and water pump turned on as well as Gas??


Its only a gas boiler, light switch on


----------

